# Your top three favorite ways to top a burger.



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

All three of my options use a 1/3 pound patty with at least %15 fat content and are served on a toasted bun.

1. New Mexico style: Fire roasted green chile, lettuce, tomato, onion, dill pickles, mustard, and three strips of bacon.

2. Inspired by this old burger stand we used to go to when I was a kid. A real old school place: Shredded lettuce, tomato, dill pickles, mayo, and sweet relish.

3. The modified Jimmy Buffet: Lettuce, tomato, onion, dill pickles, Heinz 57, and three strips of bacon.

You can see that I skip the cheese, which puts me in the minority of burger lovers, but I'm pretty take it or leave it when it comes to cheese on burgers.

All of these go very nicely with a good Pale Ale. 2 and 3 even go pretty well with a good Zin.


----------

